# Good metering powders for 223 and 243?



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i have been loading for a couple months now and have found varget meters very well was wondering what other powders meter well that work in a 223 or 243. ive tried Imr 4198 and hate it. wont buy it again. has a big spread on how it meters. largest ive seen was just over a whole grain.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I use BLC2 in my 222, I would suppose it would work in the 223 as well. It is a spherical ball powder, so it meters very very well.

The 243 has some other loads listed, all depends on bullet weights. Other ball or fine grained powders will work well to for metering accurately.

What type of powder measure are you using?


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

rcbs uniflow hopefully soon ill get the precision mic for the uniflow and checking it with a rcbs 505 scale


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

H380 is a good one.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Reloader 15.
Pete


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Burly1 said:


> H380 is a good one.


I agree.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have had good luck with Win 748 but it is very temp sensitive.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

People said:


> I have had good luck with Win 748 but it is very temp sensitive.


w748 meters very nicely. IMO.


----------



## SoDakShooter (Mar 17, 2008)

Ramshot TAC meters nicely.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Congrats on your luck metering Varget. LOVE the powder, but never load it from the measure.

Don't shoot enough .243's to move away from extruded powder, but use H-335 for prairie dog loads in my 26" .223


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

SoDakShooter said:


> Ramshot TAC meters nicely.


I love RL 15 but the TAC is supposted to meter like it has eyes...

Norm


----------

